# U.S. configurator is up on VW.com!



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Nice! 

http://configurator.vw.com/ihdcc/configurator.html#10111/11101/134


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm not sure if this is a mistake or not, but the configurator is NOT showing the 'carbon fiber look' dash on Turbo models. All turbos show the body color dash. Mistake or last minute change?


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Very interesting. The build option is finally working.. Finally they are letting us see what some of the individual models look like. 
Apparently the Turbine wheel is different than I thought it would be if we can rely on the artwork- I have yet to see a photo of them.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Are they really drum brakes on the 2.5 w/ sun/sound/nav? 
Denim Blue can't have beige interior.....:facepalm:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

What's weird is that there are no other options with prices; you know, things like rubber floor mats, trunk liners, or for that matter, Heritage wheels.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Are they really drum brakes on the 2.5 w/ sun/sound/nav?
> Denim Blue can't have beige interior.....:facepalm:


 Pretty sure the drum brake thing is wrong. Disc brakes in the rear. Yes the seat colors and exterior color matchups have some serious deficiencies. Perhaps that will change after a few months. You can get beige seats with black but not brown or blue? That makes no sense.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> What's weird is that there are no other options with prices; you know, things like rubber floor mats, trunk liners, or for that matter, Heritage wheels.


 I'm sure that's coming. As others have posted, there are mistakes with the configurator (body color dash on Turbo models, drum brakes on 2.5 models, etc). I bet VW just wanted to get something, anything, up on the site even if it is only 90 - 95% accurate.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

After building a few Turbo Beetles, I really wish VW could offer a little more customization with models, trim, and options. I really LOVE the xenons/LED lights, but think I might like the 'Twister' alloys more in person than the 19s. I also love the red/black interior, but am not thrilled with having to pay for a nav system. Ultimately, I'd love the Sunroof/Sound model with leather and xenons. 

Right now I feel I have to get the loaded model ($29,765) or if I can go without the xenons, I might as well get the Sunroof/Sound model for $27,165. That's a $2600 difference, which is significant. Ultimately, I'd just love the xenons/LED to be a stand alone option, or make the xenon/19 package available on the sunroof/sound model. 

If it were me designing trim levels: 
Base Turbo standard equipment: 
- cloth 
- manual 
- 'Twister' alloys 
- Stand alone options: Fender, DSG, xenons, 19s 

Turbo Plus standard equipment 
- leather 
- manual 
- 'Twister' 
- Fender 
- Stand alone options: sunroof, DSG, xenons, 19s, Nav 

Turbo Premium standard equipment: 
- leather 
- manual 
- 19s 
- Fender 
- Sunroof 
- Nav 
- Optional: DSG


----------



## ManMachine (May 23, 2008)

*interior*

The dashboard trim piece seems quite large, and if the same color with the exterior, looks quite awful at least on the configurator.

I don't think people want to stare at red, yellow, blue or even white plastic all the time.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Hmm...That's one thing I love about this Beetle. I think a body-colored dashboard will look very cool.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a PT Cruiser (GT) and they used this idea in a limited manner also. I don't think it worked that well for the brighter colors.
Mine has the pewter silver plastic dash and with the black car it is nice although I would have liked the carbon fiber look with the black. I want the Platinum Silver and the dash color appears to be a darker silver that is close to what my PT has so I'm comfortable with it and with black seating. Yellow or Red or even White on the dash though would be hard on my eyes and look a bit too cartoonish for me.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

fiftysomething said:


> Hmm...That's one thing I love about this Beetle. I think a body-colored dashboard will look very cool.


That's one of my favorite things too. Also liking the wheels on the 2.5 18's.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I really like the body color dash too. I've been spec'ing out a white turbo S/S/N with the black/red interior and think it would look awesome with the white dash pad. If I go this route I think I'll have to find someone who wants to trade for the carbon fibre dash.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought we were getting Denim Blue. Color choices are lame.:thumbdown: Also, just one wheel option?


----------



## weizenbrauer (Apr 1, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the TSI 2.0T is listed as "belt driven" valvetrain instead of the later version chain driven valvetrain?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Bob Weaver said:


> I thought we were getting Denim Blue. Color choices are lame.:thumbdown: Also, just one wheel option?


Denim Blue is there, but only on 2.5 models.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Your personal Bug.....*

Accessories:


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool! :thumbup: I hope those accessories don't 'break the bank'


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*You want more?*

The Beetle accessories:

> "Katalog, Zubehör!"

> "Katalog, Lifestyle!"


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool goodies! The key cover and Beetle USB are very interesting to me. :wave:


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Stuff....*

The brochure says, in regards to the 2.5L standard features:

Under "Performance"

2.5L engine.
Power-assisted , front vented disc brakes, rear drum brakes
Hydraulic power steering
Independent front MacPherson struts with twist beam rear suspension
5-spd manual transmission (standard)
6-spd automatic with Tiptronic and Sport mode (optional)


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I asked the dealer about the rear drum brakes, and he said that must be a mistake on the configurator.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Malen nach Zahlen...*

Start!

> VW Second Skin....


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

interna said:


> Start!
> 
> > VW Second Skin....


Okay, I'll bite -- dual stripes and the lower turbo, too much? I am buying the Black Launch Edition so I automatically have the turbo graphics but I love the dual stripes. Just don't want to tip the scales.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

interna said:


> Start!
> 
> > VW Second Skin....


Cool!


----------

